# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Traitement d'image

## imeness

Salut tout le monde  ::): 
je suis en cours de raliser mon peojet de fin d'tude et a consiste  faire un programme de traitement d'image (detection du visage) en VHDL .; et je me suis coince la dessus !! parceque je connais pas dja grand chose sur le VHDL .
Je vous demande si vous pouvez me passer un code du n'importe quel programme de  traitement d'image en VHDL (n'importe quel code: compression; detction; extraction...) ou n'importe quel document qui traite  le traitement d'image avec le VHDL  pour que je puisse avoir une ide 
SVP j'en ai vraiment besoin ..et merci pour toute aide .

----------

